# WTS Penn 525 Mag



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10 condition cosmetically, 10/10 condition mechanically. Comes with papers, oil, box. Hard to find one in this condition, barely fished during drum season last fall.
$160 shipped


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

No longer need to sell, please close


----------

